# SPS Bücher



## manuel_bo (31 Mai 2007)

hallo

habe in 3 wochen abschlußprüfung. jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob mir jemad bücher für sps und s7 empfehlen kann? mit einer einführung in sps und s7 sowie beispiele mit lösungen um üben zu können.

danke.

mfg


manuel


----------



## Kai (31 Mai 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach für Einsteiger die besten Bücher:

Automatisieren mit SPS - Theorie und Praxis

Automatisieren mit SPS - Übersichten und Übungsaufgaben

Gerade wenn Du nicht mehr so viel Zeit hast, solltest Du Dir mal das zweite Buch ansehen. 

Bei Amazon gibt es SEARCH INSIDE, Du kannst online also schon mal etwas in den Büchern blättern.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Shanté (2 Juni 2007)

Ich stimme Kai zu. Geniale Bücher. Zumindest denke ich, dass das zweite mit den Übungen ebenfalls gut ist. 

Aber im ersten, dem Theoriebuch hat es auch Übungen und auf der HOmepage kannst du dann die Lösungen runterladen, welche S7 Projekte sind. Mir hat dieses Buch sehr geholfen im FAchunterricht, den ich bin wirklich nicht gut gewesen im SPS Zeugs ^^


----------



## manuel_bo (3 Juni 2007)

hab mir die 2 bucher bestellt und ich muss sagen, sie sind echt super. nochmal danke für den tip.


danke

mfg

manuel


----------

